# My New CG Animated Music Video



## bydavidrosen (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I just found out about this community and I'm really excited to be here. I'm a composer and I also do music software reviews on my blog, so I'll start posting them soon. As an introduction though, I wanted to share my new CG Animated Music Video "Butterfly" which was created by VFX Artist Tobias Steiner.

The video has been out 10 days and already gotten close to 3500 plays, which is the fastest growing video I've ever put out. I'm really proud of it and I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice and welcome to the community!


----------



## bydavidrosen (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you! Glad to be here and looking forward to spending some time in these forums this week checking it all out


----------



## musicman61554 (Sep 28, 2016)

Awesome man, welcome.


----------



## bydavidrosen (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## LML88 (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## bydavidrosen (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you 

We just crossed the two week mark and are about to hit 4500 plays. So proud of this thing. I've got a few more videos for this new album in the works too.


----------

